# Symphony Series - Percussion



## Seycara (Aug 15, 2017)

Just spotted:
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/cinematic/symphony-series-percussion/

Can Symphony series owners chime in once you've had some playtime with this?


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 15, 2017)

Seycara said:


> Just spotted:
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/cinematic/symphony-series-percussion/
> 
> Can Symphony series owners chime in once you've had some playtime with this?


It comes out of nowhere! Thanks for the news!


----------



## novaburst (Aug 15, 2017)

That was a surprise, I feel it should have come a little sooner or more clustered a long with the strings, wood winds and brass,

But well done to NI

So NI are now selling the symphony series as a whole suite now, hmm a little bit like Eastwest Hollywood Orchestra, I think this is a top notch orchestra, but I think someone should remind them there is no solo strings in the string symphony,


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 15, 2017)

novaburst said:


> That was a surprise, I feel should have come a little sooner or more clustered a long with the strings, wood winds and brass,
> 
> But week done to NI



Agree !! Sure ..many factors play into these NI decisions, but in this case it cost a large order from me . 
Summer Sale just ended recently. Had this been 'previewed' it would _definitely_ have pushed me over the top for ALL of Symphony Series (at that great price of $450.).... then a no-brainer to add this Percussion ...


----------



## novaburst (Aug 15, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> this Percussion



The percussion is very detailed, could become a favourite when viewers note how comprehensive it is they have done a great job.


sostenuto said:


> would _definitely_ have pushed me over the top for ALL of Symphony Series (at that great price of $450.).



Great price for cross graders but like me many would have picked up a few of the symphony series early on, so it will be a no go for many, but for those looking for a complete comprehensive powerful orchestra this will be a great buy.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 16, 2017)

Are NI being snobed I really thought there would be a lot more noise about this percussion, do we purchase NI anymore or was this percussion well known to this forum just a question

Is NI orchestral instruments not up to standerd.


----------



## MChangoM (Aug 16, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Is NI orchestral instruments not up to standerd.



For the record, I am a very mediocre composer. I probably don't even rise to the level of mediocre. But I really like the NI Symphony Series - it is a much better library than I am a composer if that makes sense. I have never yet felt that a composition would have been improved with one of the more highly-regarded libraries. When and if that day comes .....


----------



## playz123 (Aug 16, 2017)

I have the lighter versions of the libraries in the series...they came with KU11, but don't use them very much, as I don't feel they stand up well to products from other developers that are more to my liking. Just a personal opinion of course. However I did like what I saw and heard with the new Percussion, so am downloading it now...it spite of my reluctance to spend more money before new products from other companies are released in the near future.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2017)

*Macpro video* has a new tutorial title showcasing the NI Symphony Essentials Libraries. Which come bundled with Komplete 11 Ultimate. 

https://www.macprovideo.com/tutorial/symphony-essentials-101-symphony-essentials-explored


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 16, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Are NI being snobed I really thought there would be a lot more noise about this percussion, do we purchase NI anymore or was this percussion well known to this forum just a question
> 
> Is NI orchestral instruments not up to standerd.


I'm surprise too. Ok the other sections may have been not at the level of the the best competitors, but this one sound seriously good from the walkthroughs.
I was hopping some feedbacks from the ones which can buy it cheaper... Maybe everyone is in holiday


----------



## MChangoM (Aug 16, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> I was hopping some feedbacks from the ones which can buy it cheaper... Maybe everyone is in holiday



One of the few disadvantages of living out in the sticks


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 16, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> One of the few disadvantages of living out in the sticks


Soooo.. since you have LADD, how does this 'fit', and do you feel it's a strong addition regardless of LADD ??
Still bordering on nauseous having not picked SF Joby Burgess 'REDUX' Percussion, but honestly can't explain why.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 16, 2017)

I got one of those deep discount codes in my email from NI, bringing the price down to only $49, so I've taken a chance on buying it even though I am well equipped for percussion libraries with APE, HZ01/03, Damage, Heavyocity Master Sessions, etc. Many of the SSP demos sounds pretty wet to me, but I am hopeful that the availability of both close and spot mics will allow some flexibility on that, and several of the included instruments (e.g., the field drum) seem like they may fill some gaps in my suite of percussion instruments. I also am interested in some of the unique round robin handling (separate round robins for strikes on an already resonating drum), as well as the articulations for hitting drums in different areas of the head.

Once I've had a chance to do some real head-to-head* comparisons, I'll consider posting my thoughts about the library.

* ha, and I wrote this without even considering the extra appropriateness of the phrase for comparing drum libraries.


----------



## MChangoM (Aug 16, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Soooo.. since you have LADD, how does this 'fit', and do you feel it's a strong addition regardless of LADD ??



There is only one reason why I went for this new library: $49. Will it displace or augment LADD? I'll force myself to use it in my next composition to see.


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 16, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> One of the few disadvantages of living out in the sticks


hey ! Let us know in twelve hours then !


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 16, 2017)

Note that the instruments in the NI Symphony Series libraries were developed in collaboration with three companies:
Brass & Woodwinds - Soundiron
Strings - Audiobro (LASS & LADD)
Percussion - Sonuscore (The Orchestra, Action Strikes, Action Strings, Emotive Strings)


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 16, 2017)

I've now had a brief play around with SSP, and compared a few of the instruments to other libraries that I own, and while it is by no means a replacement for those other libraries, I can see myself using SSP for some purposes.

At least out of the box, without external processing, I'd say it is far less of an "epic" library than APE, Damage or HZ03 (I compared it to HZ03 rather than HZ01 because SSP appears to be comprised of solo instruments). I would describe it as sounding "natural", perhaps even "intimate", but maybe a little bit "boxy" or "midrangy" at times. I'm very impressed by the round robins and good number of velocity layers ... manually playing crescendos on the snare, for example, is pretty smooth by comparison to something like Damage or Stormdrum.

In the area of articulations, it is well ahead of HZ03, though not quite up to APE's level (at least in the variety of types of hits, although it provides a few things that APE doesn't, too). The default stereo mix is quite wet, but the individual mic positions are nicely distinct from one another, with the close mic being quite dry but still wide, while the spot mic is mono and almost a desert. By mixing in a healthy amount of close and spot with lesser amounts of mid and far mics, I was able to get a sound that I was pretty pleased with overall.

In summary, the programming seems to be of a high quality, the samples are pretty decent if a little small-sounding, and the UI has the usual beauty of the Symphony Series instruments. Especially considering the bargain price I got it for (thank you NI!), it should prove to have been well worth my modest investment.

EDIT: I rendered a quick example using one fairly representative instrument, a high-tuned snare drum, against similar drums from four other libraries (APE, HZ03, Stormdrum and Damage, in that order, with SSP heard first). I tweaked the velocities a bit for each, and added a little bit of Valhalla Room to the last two since they are naturally more dry libraries. Maybe this will be helpful to someone, so here it is ...


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm a K11U owner. I have the brass and strings. The discount deal I got makes the bundle cost a lot higher than if I owned the woodwinds as well.

"Because of the products you already own, you qualify for the special crossgrade price of $599 (regular price $999). Available now at the NI Online Shop."

I have a crossgrade price for just the percussion at $199 when I log in to the NI site. I passed on the woodwinds during the summer sale which I could have gotten for $75 on crossgrade.

After having the brass and strings for so long, there's no way I can justify paying $599 for the bundle when others are paying only $49 for the percussion. I wish the pricing was a little more proportional for those of us who were one library short of the whole bundle. Pass. I'll put my money toward Cinematic Studio Percussion when it's out instead.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 16, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I'm a K11U owner. I have the brass and strings. The discount deal I got makes the bundle cost a lot higher than if I owned the woodwinds as well.
> 
> "Because of the products you already own, you qualify for the special crossgrade price of $599 (regular price $999). Available now at the NI Online Shop."
> 
> ...



Yeah !! Similar .. darn loyal NI User. KU11, S-49, other xxx ..... 

Proportional is a great descriptor !! Easy for global providers to broad-brush almost everything and ignore 'huge' _ bottom-of-the-pyramid user base _ whose total contribution to _ bottom line _ is significant. 
The more 'global' things get, one-size-fits-all becomes the RULE ...


----------



## Brian2112 (Aug 16, 2017)

I have komplete 11 and the full version of the other symphony series. How are you getting it for $49? Are you getting the lite version?
My discount is crossgrade at $199 with email.


----------



## MChangoM (Aug 16, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> I have komplete 11 and the full version of the other symphony series. How are you getting it for $49? Are you getting the lite version?
> My discount is crossgrade at $199 with email.



I put the FULL version in the cart. Then applied voucher code. Have you tried that?


----------



## zadillo (Aug 16, 2017)

What exactly does one need to do to get the $49 upgrade price? I own Komplete 11 Ultimate, and the Symphony Series Brass Solo and Ensemble, Strings and Woodwinds Solo and Ensemble. But I've only got access to the $199 crossgrade for Percussion.


----------



## Brian2112 (Aug 16, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> I put the FULL version in the cart. Then applied voucher code. Have you tried that?


Well I don't have any vouchers in my account and did not get one via email so I guess I'm out of luck...very strange!


----------



## zadillo (Aug 16, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> I put the FULL version in the cart. Then applied voucher code. Have you tried that?



I didn't receive a voucher in my email. All it said was:

"Because of the products you already own, you qualify for the special crossgrade price of $599 (regular price $999). Available now at the NI Online Shop."

But i own Komplete 11 Ultimate and the other Symphony Series Collections.


----------



## SirKen (Aug 16, 2017)

I wonder if the voucher can be used by multiple people who have the Symphony Series and Komplete Ultimate registered in their accounts.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't know why some people are getting the emailed discount and others aren't, but I (owning both K11U and the full Symphony Series) received the email from NI offering a $250 discount on SSP (full, not light). Note that, as MChangoM said, you have to put the NON-crossgrade version of SSP in the cart and then apply the discount code in the email (if you receive one) to bring it down to $49.


----------



## zadillo (Aug 16, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> I don't know why some people are getting the emailed discount and others aren't, but I (owning both K11U and the full Symphony Series) received the email from NI offering a $250 discount on SSP (full, not light). Note that, as MChangoM said, you have to put the NON-crossgrade version of SSP in the cart and then apply the discount code in the email (if you receive one) to bring it down to $49.



Thanks. I emailed NI to ask about it.

The email I got didn't include any vouchers and only mentioned an upgrade price of $599 for the full Symphony Series. I didn't get anything about the Percussion.


----------



## Brian2112 (Aug 16, 2017)

please let us know what they say...


----------



## novaburst (Aug 16, 2017)

playz123 said:


> have the lighter versions of the libraries in the series...they came with KU11,


I got hold of the strings, and brass the brass does sound different very appealing, and the strings very nice with the division and the amount you can use audio bro compliments that I think they are a great tool.


----------



## Polarity (Aug 17, 2017)

TO me this sounds good from the walkthroughs and very interesting.
The Drum Head Resonance Simulation seems cool and very effective in giving a natural and realistic sound.
I like very much SSP Timpanis... they seems to have that Star Wars original trilogy tone that I look for and heard just on two other libraries (OT Berlin expansion and the very old London Percussion, I believe was still in Akai or wav format).

Could replace my use of many EW SO GOld Plus sounds... if not all, because SSP is complete with all classic orchestral sounds I need (I have enough of epic pers libs) and with all those mics choice and for the crossgrade price is going straight on my wish/shop list.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 17, 2017)

Polarity said:


> TO me this sounds good from the walkthroughs and very interesting.
> ...
> Could replace my use of many EW SO GOld Plus sounds... if not all, because SSP is complete with all classic orchestral sounds I need (I have enough of epic pers libs) and with all those mics choice and for the crossgrade price is going straight on my wish/shop list.



I agree. Same thing here ... I've still been going back to EWQLSO Gold for some percussion sounds (tuned percussion, anvils, etc) and I think SSP could end up taking over for most of those purposes. In fact, right now I feel like SSP might end up being the one component of the NI Symphony Series that I find myself using the most (I have all of the others already, but they don't see much use anymore, ever since I went full Spitfire).


----------



## ckiraly (Aug 17, 2017)

Voucher is for full version in cart.


----------



## zadillo (Aug 18, 2017)

For the people who got the voucher, did you pay full price for the other Symphony Series? 

I just got a reply back from NI and they told me the voucher was only for people who paid full price, not those who got the other Symphony Series at 50% off during the Summer Sale.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## storyteller (Aug 18, 2017)

zadillo said:


> For the people who got the voucher, did you pay full price for the other Symphony Series?
> 
> I just got a reply back from NI and they told me the voucher was only for people who paid full price, not those who got the other Symphony Series at 50% off during the Summer Sale.
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


Adding to this, my email response said it was for those that own all three of the Symphony Series products. So, there was no voucher provided for, say, Strings & Brass owners.


----------



## zadillo (Aug 18, 2017)

storyteller said:


> Adding to this, my email response said it was for those that own all three of the Symphony Series products. So, there was no voucher provided for, say, Strings & Brass owners.



To clarify, did they tell you this was why you did or did not get a voucher?

I'm just not clear on their response to me because it sounds like others here who bought all three during the Summer Sale got the voucher. But they told me I wasn't getting it because I got them on sale. Very confusing


----------



## MChangoM (Aug 18, 2017)

zadillo said:


> For the people who got the voucher, did you pay full price for the other Symphony Series?
> 
> I just got a reply back from NI and they told me the voucher was only for people who paid full price, not those who got the other Symphony Series at 50% off during the Summer Sale.
> 
> Can anyone confirm?



I purchased *all *crossgrades a year ago for Brass Collection, Winds Collection, and String Ensemble. And I got the $250 voucher for Percussion.


----------



## zadillo (Aug 18, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> I purchased *all *crossgrades a year ago for Brass Collection, Winds Collection, and String Ensemble. And I got the $250 voucher for Percussion.



Did you pay full price for the crossgrades?

In my case, I bought the crossgrade during the summer sale so they cost me $150 each or $450 total. 

They at least seem to be implying that's why I didn't get the voucher, because I already saved too much buying the crossgrades on sale


----------



## MChangoM (Aug 18, 2017)

Each crossgrade was $299 each. FWIW, I think the 1/2 price summer crossgrade was effective marketing on the part of NI with a mind to get more people into the fold for future offerings in the series such as the Percussion library.


----------



## zadillo (Aug 18, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> Each crossgrade was $299 each. FWIW, I think the 1/2 price summer crossgrade was effective marketing on the part of NI with a mind to get more people into the fold for future offerings in the series such as the Percussion library.



Gotcha. So perhaps that's the problem. I essentially got those first three for $450 while you paid $900. It may bum me out to not get a $250 off voucher, but it feels perhaps silly for me to complain when I did get those savings on the rest.


----------



## MChangoM (Aug 18, 2017)

zadillo said:


> Gotcha. So perhaps that's the problem. I essentially got those first three for $450 while you paid $900.



I guess I might feel bummed about paying so much more for the crossgrades, but I've been happily using them for over a year, so there's that. Also, maybe I'll get future vouchers for new members of the lineup (Solo Strings? Kazoo Ensemble?).


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 18, 2017)

zadillo said:


> Gotcha. So perhaps that's the problem. I essentially got those first three for $450 while you paid $900. It may bum me out to not get a $250 off voucher, but it feels perhaps silly for me to complain when I did get those savings on the rest.



Yes, I think you've identified the difference. I, too, had purchased all three of the other Symphony Series libraries for the $300 crossgrade price, which seems to explain why I was fortunate enough to get the Percussion for $49.


----------



## storyteller (Aug 21, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Yes, I think you've identified the difference. I, too, had purchased all three of the other Symphony Series libraries for the $300 crossgrade price, which seems to explain why I was fortunate enough to get the Percussion for $49.


Just curious David... what are your thoughts on the timpani compared to some of the other libraries?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 22, 2017)

storyteller said:


> Just curious David... what are your thoughts on the timpani compared to some of the other libraries?



As my response, I decided to do a quick comparison render of hard strikes and a crescendo roll of the four timpani that I have available and actually use (I also have timpani in EWQLSO Gold, but I don't think it merits comparison to any of these). In order heard, they are:

1) NI Symphony Series Percussion
2) OT Berlin Percussion Exp A
3) HZ03 (JunkieXL mix)
4) Kontakt Factory Library

I added some Valhalla Room to the OT timpani, as it is otherwise significantly more dry than the others. I also did a rough volume match of all four, in order to avoid having volume affect the perception of quality. These examples just use the stereo mix for SSP, and the tree mics for OT and SF.

Until now I have been using either OT or HZ03 for timpani, and in general I don't see that changing, as they both seem to have more "smack/presence" than the others, with the OT version probably having the best raw sound and the HZ03 version having that terrific ambience which blends so well with all of my other Spitfire libraries. The Kontakt factory library one, in comparison, is very much deep and boomy, and I haven't gone back to it after getting any of these others. The new Symphony Series timpani falls somewhere in between those extremes, I'd say - like much of the rest of SSP, it isn't as "hyped" in the high end as both the OT and SF timpani are, but on some occasions that could be a desirable quality, and in my opinion it is noticeably closer to the OT and SF offerings in overall quality than it is to the factory library one.

It isn't shown in this example, but the SSP timpani does have a quirk on the release sample of its rolls, mostly when released at a low to mid dynamics level, where it sounds kind of unnatural and like a pasted on semi-hiss rather than the same timpani head ringing. It isn't a problem if you release the roll with the dynamics at a high setting.

One bad thing about the SF offering is that there are audible transitions in the velocity layers that make it more difficult to get smooth dynamics. Both the OT library and the new SSP library come off better in that regard.

Unlike the others, the OT timpani doesn't have any semblance of a strike built into the release of the roll ... I could have added one in, but decided to leave it as is in order to show that difference. OT also has fixed length crescendo rolls which sound really great, but I decided to also do the roll with the modulation wheel in order to have it be a fair comparison with these other libraries which lack recorded roll crescendos.


----------



## storyteller (Aug 22, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> As my response, I decided to do a quick comparison render of hard strikes and a crescendo roll of the four timpani that I have available and actually use (I also have timpani in EWQLSO Gold, but I don't think it merits comparison to any of these). In order heard, they are:
> 
> 1) NI Symphony Series Percussion
> 2) OT Berlin Percussion Exp A
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to post this.  Very, very informative. I've been using Spitfire's Percussion Redux timpani (which I really like), but this opened my eyes up a bit. I didn't realize how bombastic the HZ03 timpani can be and how clear the OT timpani is in comparison. That said - I think the Symphony Series Percussion timpani holds up nicely against them. It sounds more "classical" perhaps. I suppose they all serve completely different uses, but it is great to hear the differences like that. Thanks for posting with it!


----------



## Polarity (Aug 23, 2017)

Personally I like SSP Timpanis most. As you wrote it's not hyped and more classical (and SW like ) and balanced; I like their tone and resonance.
I was in love with OT Timpani till now but after this comparison now I find them too much bright/bombastic compared to SSP, EW SO Gold Plus (that I used till now).
The HZ03 Timpani are not for me at all as tone and yes too bombastic.
The Kontakt Library Timpanis surprised me: a bit muffled but can be interesting for layering maybe? I didn't even remember they existed! :LOL

PS: thank you very much for the comparison test!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 23, 2017)

Polarity said:


> Personally I like SSP Timpanis most. As you wrote it's not hyped and more classical (and SW like ) and balanced; I like their tone and resonance.
> I was in love with OT Timpani till now but after this comparison now I find them too much bright/bombastic compared to SSP, EW SO Gold Plus (that I used till now).
> The HZ03 Timpani are not for me at all as tone and yes too bombastic.
> The Kontakt Library Timpanis surprised me: a bit muffled but can be interesting for layering maybe? I didn't even remember they existed! :LOL
> ...



You're welcome!

To be fair, both OT Timpani and HZ01 do also have "soft strikes/sticks" options that weren't used in my comparison audio, and which are far more restrained in tone. I like having the flexibility to go either subtle or very hyped. The SSP timpani straddles a middle ground between those extremes, but without really allowing the extremes (mostly the "hyped" extreme) to be reached.


----------



## Donny Grace (Aug 31, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> One of the few disadvantages of living out in the sticks


Same here! We're limited to DSL ...and not that great of speed at that.


----------



## zeng (Nov 15, 2017)

A vibraphone without vibrato (motors)?? I purchased it but I'm shocked when played vibraphone!


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi! I'm curious about your opinions of the cymbal rolls with mod wheel. Are they useful? Do the crescendos get "big"?

The video only demonstrates a very modest crescendo. 

I'm only interested in mod wheel crescendos, not "timed" roll crescendos. Currently I use EW Symph Orch Mod wheel cymbal roll crescendos almost every day. But I might let that EWCC subscription expire, so I'm looking for alternative packages while the upgrade price for Symph Series is still only $99. I don't have Loops De La Créme cymbal rolls ($49) and was wondering how this compares to either EW or Loops De La Créme.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 15, 2018)

I have the Loops de la Créme cymbal rolls, and think they are really good. I haven't done a direct comparison of them to the mod wheel rolls in SSP, but just from listening to this SSP video, I'd say that one hears the individual cymbal strikes more with LdlC's entry (judgement call whether that is a good thing or not), and that the dynamics with LdlC may be more pronounced. I'll see if I can find some time to create and post a comparison sometime this weekend, if someone else doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## storyteller (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd just like to give a second thumbs up to LDLC's Cymbal Rolls. It is a great library to have for those purposes.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 15, 2018)

storyteller said:


> I'd just like to give a second thumbs up to LDLC's Cymbal Rolls. It is a great library to have for those purposes.


Thanks, I don't think I've read a single bad thing about LdlC's Cymbal Rolls. 

Still curious about NI's SSP mod wheel rolls though, how they compare, how "big" they can get, how flexible and usable they are....


----------



## dogdad (Jun 16, 2018)

I just purchased SSP and used it on a new piece. It does have several cymbal rolls in it. 

FIW, I like it. The Timpani is great and the cymbals are nice (as well as the rest of the percussion). I also have LDLC cymbals but have not compared them yet.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 16, 2018)

Soundbed said:


> Thanks, I don't think I've read a single bad thing about LdlC's Cymbal Rolls.
> 
> Still curious about NI's SSP mod wheel rolls though, how they compare, how "big" they can get, how flexible and usable they are....



As promised, I've just posted a short comparison sample of mod-wheel-controlled rolls. The 1st and 3rd rolls are from Loops de la Créme Cymbal Rolls, and the 2nd and 4th rolls are from Symphony Series Percussion. All are just using the default mics and the built-in reverbs. I chose one set of larger/deeper cymbals and one set of higher/sizzling type of cymbals for the comparison. I did normalize the volume for a more fair comparison, since the SSP rolls seem to be about 5 to 6 db quieter otherwise.

After comparing them, I think both libraries have their strengths. Each library offers some colors not found in the other, with the LdlC library offering a wider variety of cymbals overall. The SSP samples are a little less "penetrating/midrangy" than many of the LdlC samples, but either could be suited to specific purposes. I had remembered LdlC as having more of the individual cymbal strikes audible than SSP, but some of the SSP samples have this, too, although I think the SSP cymbals tend to be a bit more inconsistent if you hold them at a single level for very long. To me it feels like the most important difference is that the LdlC samples are programmed to have a more natural falloff as one pulls back on the mod wheel, simulating the ongoing ringing of the cymbal, whereas one has to pull back SSP with some care to avoid having the ringing drop off in a sudden and artificial way (I left examples of this behavior in the file).


----------



## BezO (Jun 19, 2018)

Good to come across this as I decide on upgrading from Essentials Collection (less percussion) to the full Series Collection (including percussion). $300 seems reasonable.

I don't do orchestral music, just use orchestral elements in a lot of my instrumental stuff. I have KK Ultimate and have been getting bye with the cinematic inclusions, occasionally feeling I'm missing an articulation, mic position, level of control, ect. NI's Series Collection seems like a good middle ground as I know the more extensive libraries are overkill for my needs.

Thanks for the opinions and samples!


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 14, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> As promised, I've just posted a short comparison sample of mod-wheel-controlled rolls.




Thanks so much for this! I ended my EWCC subscription last night after rendering my last mod wheel cymbal roll from it. 

Now Komplete Collector's Edition has the full NI Symphony Series and I'll be deciding among these:

https://www.loopsdelacreme.com/cymbal-rolls/
https://www.wavesfactory.com/suspended-cymbals/
http://echocollectivefx.com/product/swell
https://www.native-instruments.com/...dles/komplete-12-ultimate-collectors-edition/ (for the percussion but also everything else)


----------



## bfreepro (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey guys. Just picked up Symhpony Series Percussion, and I did a little review and video demo, which also compares it to the Kontakt Factory Library/Komplete VSL patches, which is what I had been using. I think it's a good library and will definitely be using it, but the main mic positions on the mallets have a bit too much room noise for my taste.. this can be eliminated by utilizing the close mics only and adding your own reverb. Overall, the sound is comparable to Hollywood Percussion by EW, but I prefer the sound overall of NI Symphony Series (plus it's in Kontakt instead of Play... massive plus haha) . Check out the full review for my detailed impressions and a demo video 

https://www.bfreemusic.com/news/2018/9/27/review-native-instruments-symphony-series-percussion


----------

